# New to Ohio River



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm kind of new to fishing the Ohio River. Where are the best places to target walleye? I have a brother who just moved home from Alaska and want to get him going with me. Anything will help we just need some water therapy and we love fishing for walleye, sauger, and saugeye.


----------



## lewis hudson (Feb 14, 2018)

david tennant said:


> I'm kind of new to fishing the Ohio River. Where are the best places to target walleye? I have a brother who just moved home from Alaska and want to get him going with me. Anything will help we just need some water therapy and we love fishing for walleye, sauger, and saugeye.


Try below new cumberland locks easy access good fishing when they are biting


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Great, I'll give it a try
thanks


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

For starters you will want to visit the Ohio River thread. 
Second, start watching the river levels at http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?basin/ohi. It has been my experience that the river is at it's prime (for eyes) when the water is fairly clear and rising. When it's dropping and muddy it's been much tougher for me. 
Check the likely spots for eyes, confluences, below dams, bends in the river, neck down areas, pools and shallow areas and around islands. Oh yea, wing dams or points that create current breaks are excellent as well. That should keep you busy for a bit. 
You didn't mention if you fished out of a boat or not? If you do, spoons, sonar's/ vibee's are staples. Jigs and plastic or jigs and minnows work great if your shore bound. All the stuff that works on your local lakes/ streams work there.
If you can, cast nets will get you the best bait. Bait store bait works, it's just when they hit a river minnow they really commit, bait store bait they are just not as reckless with sometimes. 
Talk to the guys on the OH forum, DaveO, Doboy they are great and very willing to help.
And of course, nightime is the rightime!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fantastic info Gottago,,, you covered just about everything!
BUT, I just 'clicked' on his name & seen WHERE,,,,,,,, yep, he'll most likely want to talk to the Southern boys.

Hopefully,,, I'll be down NC Dam TODAY!
Gotta go see,,,,,,,,,,

So Dave, if you ever want to hook-up, just let me know. PM me.
I know a million spots to try,,,, I'll need your help to catch a fish! ;>)


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys, let's trade a trip to Alaska!!!


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Doboy said:


> Fantastic info Gottago,,, you covered just about everything!
> BUT, I just 'clicked' on his name & seen WHERE,,,,,,,, yep, he'll most likely want to talk to the Southern boys.
> 
> Hopefully,,, I'll be down NC Dam TODAY!
> ...


Thanks , I appreciate the invite


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Hey guys, let's trade a trip to Alaska!!!



TRADE? I'll need to hear about that.........
& You'll have to give us WAY MORE INFO!? 

Like, You still have my number, right? ;>)

I kinda passed on two Alaska trips in the last two years,,,,, they turned out to be DISASTERS!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Doboy said:


> TRADE? I'll need to hear about that.........
> & You'll have to give us WAY MORE INFO!?
> 
> Like, You still have my number, right? ;>)
> ...



Doboy....Should be able to park at the flags and make a cast today, no need to climb down the rocks. might be flowing straight through with the lifts up out of the water


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wait a minute, I knew I recognized that name. David Tennant from the super BBC series Dr. Who!! We have a real celebrity here guys. Treat him right (we treat people right anyway). Sorry David, just couldn't resist!


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Lol... Daveo76 my nephew who lived in Alaska for about 11 years of his life really thought that was me because he hadn't seen me since he was about 2. Poor boy was crushed when he found I was just regular Joe. Now the family has moved to Chillicothe with the rest of us and I'm trying to get him into warm water fishing. They got spoiled with all the salmon and trout.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, they should be able to catch some out of the Scioto,, if it ever goes down. I live right on 23 and took some pics of the Scioto today. You can always come down to Greenup Dam and fish with us. White bass should be biting in March














, but they will get a run for their money catching these Hybrid Stripers. My grandson Adam with one!! The Scioto River looking from Portsmouth to West Portsmouth. My o My,, I know this is the Ohio River thread, but I think You guys won't mind. Peace to everyone!!


----------

